

Ask HN: Software Engineer to Business Analyst? - mrserious

I've been a software engineer for 10 years and am ready for a more business-like role.  I have a BA in economics and an MBA, but many potential employers seem to see me as a techie based upon prior work experience.  How can I transition to a business analyst role (my current employer does not have this role)?
======
darkxanthos
I'm seeing software engineering dying to have engineers that are more and more
business analyst oriented... My perspective would be to take the lead and help
fill in business goals and direction more and more for your team. Basically do
the job now and if there's not a hole of this type that needs filling find a
job elsewhere where you can.

Don't strive to do a good job at the jobs you don't want. If you do you'll
keep getting pegged as an engineer.

